# GST on Uber rides: Help!



## Booyahjoe (Mar 31, 2019)

SALES TAX BREAKDOWN OTHER POTENTIAL DEDUCTIONS

GST on Uber rides CA$122.67 HST on Uber rides CA$690.48


I am unsure what the Gst part above is: is it the tax on the service fee or the tax on the intermediary passthrough fee?

Please any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

